# Super Bowl Snacks...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

For those of you (like me) who love the oh so ungentlemanly sport of football (real AMERICAN football...none of this football for girls stuff...lol...j/k I watch soccer too)...you know that this comming sunday is gonna be a big party day...

Probably just behind the big game it's self, all the goodies to eat are the most exciting part of the game...so...how about it...what's everybody gonna be eating while watching the big game???

I'm going to a party catered by Wingstop...yeah yeah I know...I'm sure Wingstop doesnt live up to the high standards of some here who have yet to realize that their fanclub is strictly in their own mind...but to a savage like me they are hard to beat...

so what will everybody else be gnoshing (sp?) on during the festivities???


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

No health food or high standards on Super Bowl Sunday for my group of friends. Hot wings, chili, nachos (cheese, ground beef and Rotel), pretzels, chips, pulled pork BBQ sandwiches, swedish meatballs and of course beer. For "veggies" we usually have a relish tray. Go Giants!


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Big Party Sunday*

But on the parade route, not in the living room. The Krewe of Bacchus rolls on the Uptown route Sunday. I hope to catch it at Napoleon and St. Charles, followed by dinner at Pascale Manales. For those in the know, I will have an order of the barbecue shrimp as an appetizer.


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

Dry-rubbed beef short ribs, grilled barbecue chicken wings, and Texas-style chili.

Seven-layer dip, chips, salsa, etc. Homemade popcorn cooked in olive oil with Lawry's seasoned salt.

Beer.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jkreusc said:


> Dry-rubbed beef short ribs, grilled barbecue chicken wings, and Texas-style chili.
> 
> Seven-layer dip, chips, salsa, etc. *Homemade popcorn cooked in olive oil with Lawry's seasoned salt.*
> 
> Beer.


I love popcorn made this way.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Rotele cheese dip (or we may just go buy sauce from one our favorite Mexican restaurants), chili, beer (Miller Lite and Beck's), hot sandwiches, and "chips, dips, chains, whips...." (name that movie line).


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Rotele cheese dip (or we may just go buy sauce from one our favorite Mexican restaurants), chili, beer (Miller Lite and Beck's), hot sandwiches, and "chips, dips, chains, whips...." (name that movie line).


Weird Science


----------

